# TT owner perhaps ?



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Are you saying this sums up your home-life Hoggy? :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It usually is just the heat shield rattling. That's easily fixed. Now, the other women's knickers in the glove box, well that's another issue. :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

That is so funny, you can imagine most TT owners having a similar experience. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

